# Xbox Smartglass



## Yacdogg (Jul 27, 2012)

Says my device not compatible ? anyway to get it to work on charge ? I am rooted, Tweaked 3.1


----------



## babyjake (Sep 10, 2011)

Yacdogg said:


> Says my device not compatible ? anyway to get it to work on charge ? I am rooted, Tweaked 3.1


Not that I come accross. Unless we are able to get ICS or JB dont think you going to be able to install


----------

